# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Moby Mart, autonomous, staffless, mobile store, Wheelys Café Inc., Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Contributors:

Wheelys Café Inc.

Himalafy 

Hefei University

Website - themobymart.com

Co-founder - Bo Wu

Co-founder - Per Cromwell

Co-founder and Inventor - Lina Mazetti

Tomas Mazetti

----------


## Airicist

Article "Unstaffed retailing gets moving with The Moby Mart"

by Robert
June 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Grocery Store Of The Future Is Mobile, Self-Driving, And Run By AI"
Can the Moby store bring locally controlled convenience stores to places that lack a simple place to buy essentials?

by Adele Peters
June 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Wheelys Moby Mart

Published on Jun 13, 2017




> Wheelys Moby-Store is an autonomous, staffless, mobile store. Open 24 hours every day of the year, merging online and offline retailing. No lines, no checkout.

----------


## Airicist

MOBY MART - The supermarket that comes to you!

Published on Jun 14, 2017




> Wheelys Moby-Store is a , staffless, mobile store. Open 24 hours every day of the year, merging online and offline retailing. No lines, no checkout.

----------


## Airicist

Moby Mart - The future of retail

Published on Dec 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Moby Four

Published on Nov 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Moby Mart reinventing retail

Published on May 5, 2019

----------

